# Glasses for my 3 year old



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

For the past 6 or so months, DD2 complains about not being able to see when reading books or watching TV. She will get really close to the book and push DD1 out of the way and scream.... 'I can't see'.... I was thinking it was a jealous thing with having a new brother and wanting to dominate the book/ TV. I took her in a few weeks ago and it turn out she has significant far sightedness. The doc prescribed glasses and said she should wear them all the time. She has been wearing them pretty regularly for 3 weeks now and doesn't seem to mind most of the time. We do encourage her to wear them since there seems to be a significant difference between the two eyes and don't want one to get lazy (she already has a slight cross in one eye... I couldn't ever notice, but eye doc did). She also does not complain that she can not see and actually has had some improvements with behavior and frustration.

Anyways, I want the best for her and eye doc says that glasses do not improve or hurt eyes, they just help you see clearly. But he also says that because she is so far sighted, she will most likely (99.9%) need to wear glasses for the rest of her life. Anyone know about this or alternatives for glasses for the long term or ways to improve her vision? I have no problem with the glasses and I think she is absolutely adorable with them, I just don't want to close the door to her being able to live without the need for glasses, if that makes sense.


----------



## dana marie (Oct 10, 2012)

My son also has a slight cross. The doc we just saw said to wait until he is four because if we use glasses now his eye will straighten but he will need glasses for life. He wants us to wait and give his eyes a chance to grow. He told us most docs will want us to start with glasses. Just my experience, our son is two and has not communicated that he has trouble seeing.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Ahhhh, that really scares me. Anyone else hear that? She asks for her glasses when we are reading books, etc.


----------

